# Persona esaustiva



## Fedee

Ciao a tutti,

qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se l'aggettivo "esaustivo" può essere rivolto ad una persona (ad esempio, "un soggetto esaustivo") e, se sì, il suo significato e il contesto nel quale applicare questa forma?

Grazie in anticipo, vi auguro una buona giornata.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Certo.
Di solito si dice per una risposta: una risposta è esauriente quando risponde nel dettaglio ad una domanda, con la precisazione dei particolari e di tutto quanto richiesto.
Una risposta è esaustiva quando risponde totalmente e nel dettaglio ad ogni possibile domanda sull'argomento.

Una persona è esaustiva quando, ogni qualvolta risponde a qualcosa (o tratta qualche argomentazione), dà ogni possibile risposta e dettaglio, dando una risposta precisa a qualunque domanda possibile sull'argomento. Senza alcuno spazio ad altre domande, cui viene contestualmente data risposta puntuale.

Il contesto può essere qualunque. Un trattato di apicoltura ad esempio può essere esaustivo se tratta nei minimi particolari tutti gli aspetti della vita e dell'allevamento delle api.
Al contrario una persona può essere esaustiva sempre: quando scrive un atto legale senza lasciare spazio ad alcuna contestazione e quando in un salotto ha una risposta per tutto e, se richiesto, spiega nei minimi particolari senza lasciare spazio ad alcun ulteriore quesito (virtù che in un salotto potrebbe anche non essere delle migliori  )


----------



## Fedee

Grazie mille @quasi.stellar per la risposta esaustiva


----------



## King Crimson

Sono d'accordo con la spiegazione di qs ma, francamente, 'esaustivo' applicato a una persona mi suona veramente male. Direi che una persona può rispondere, scrivere ecc. in modo esaustivo, non che la persona è esaustiva.
A margine: 'esaustivo', anche se riportato dai dizionari, non mi piace e mi sembra un brutto prestito dall'inglese; preferisco di gran lunga 'esauriente', ma questa è una mia preferenza personale.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Sono d'accordo con KC :"esauriente" significa "che tratta a fondo un determinato argomento" e, di conseguenza, secondo me, una persona non può essere "genericamente" esauriente (o esaustiva), ma può esserlo solo "circostanziatamente", cioè se sta trattando o ha trattato un preciso argomento/abbia dato una determinata risposta in modo completo e soddisfacente: "sei stato esauriente" sottintende (nella trattazione di un dato argomento/nell'esposizione di un determinato tema).  

Per tornare alla domanda di Fedee _"... esaustivo può essere rivolto ad una persona (ad esempio, "un soggetto esaustivo")?"_ personalmente, rispondo no.

Cerco di spiegarmi  esemplificando con altri aggettivi: si può qualificare una persona, in generale, come affidabile o superficiale, concreta o sognatrice, ma non direi che una persona si possa qualificare, in generale, come esauriente. 

- Ti presento Pincopallina. E' (una persona) affidabile. 
- Ti presento Pincopallina. E' (una persona) esauriente.


----------



## Fedee

Vi ringrazio entrambi per l'intervento.

Avreste da consigliarmi un aggettivo che, se rivolto ad una persona, possa descriverla in maniera uguale/simile a quanto detto in precedenza da quasi.stellar?


quasi.stellar said:


> Una persona è esaustiva quando, ogni qualvolta risponde a qualcosa (o tratta qualche argomentazione), dà ogni possibile risposta e dettaglio, dando una risposta precisa a qualunque domanda possibile sull'argomento.



Grazie ancora per la disponibilità.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Fedee,

Come ha scritto Quasi.stellar , si parla comunque sempre di "un argomento": se cerchi un aggettivo per descrivere chi è in grado di trattare in modo completo qualsiasi argomento, be' direi che è una persona "onnisciente" .  Scherzo .
Non potresti spiegare meglio la situazione?


----------



## quasi.stellar

Confermo.
Come dice Anja, non puoi dire che una persona è genericamente esaustiva. Ma in genere neanche esauriente. In altre parole, non puoi dire: ti presento la Tizia che è esauriente o esaustiva.

Puoi invece dire: _il Prof. Pinco quando illustra la sua teoria lo fa in modo esaustivo. Ha poi dato alla mia domanda una risposta esauriente, mi ritengo soddisfatto._

Ossia, per dirla meglio:
- una risposta è esauriente quando risponde completamente alla domanda fatta senza tralasciare alcun particolare.
- una persona si è mostrata esauriente quando, l'altro giorno, l'ho interrogata sulla tale questione
ma
- una risposta è esaustiva quando risponde non solo alla domanda posta ma anche a tutte le problematiche implicite e derivanti, senza lasciare all'interlocutore alcuna curiosità residua.
- una persona è, genericamente, esaustiva quando "nella sua materia" risponde sempre in modo esaustivo, ovvero ha scritto un trattato esaustivo, ovvero ha trattato l'argomento in modo esaustivo, includendo tutti i problemi che mente umana possa concepire, rispondendo anche a ciò che non è stato esplicitamente chiesto.

Essere esauriente o esaustivo non è mai una qualità intrinseca di una persona ma delle risposte che dà. Puoi dire che però che una persona in genere tende a dare risposte esaustive.
Un sinonimo potrebbe essere "molto pignolo"?


----------



## dragonseven

Fedee said:


> Avreste da consigliarmi un aggettivo che, se rivolto ad una persona, possa descriverla in maniera uguale/simile a quanto detto in precedenza da quasi.stellar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quasi.stellar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Una persona è esaustiva quando, ogni qualvolta risponde a qualcosa (o tratta qualche argomentazione), dà ogni possibile risposta e dettaglio, dando una risposta precisa a qualunque domanda possibile sull'argomento.
Click to expand...

 Ciao Fedee e benvenuto!

Personalmente, basandomi sul solo contesto riportato qui, definirei una tale persona «minuziosa».
In altri casi potrebbe pure essere «meticolosa».

Però fai attenzione, poiché in base al contesto questi lemmi potrebbero apparire al ricevente il contrario da indicanti virtù; quindi, se questa dovesse essere la tua volontà, in caso di incertezza e di fraintendimenti, suggerisco di aggiungere in inciso “in senso buono”.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Secondo me, minuzioso e meticoloso non rendono il significato di "esaustivo" indicato nella domanda. Una persona può essere minuziosa senza essere esaustiva, ossia senza rispondere nel dettaglio tanto da esaurire ogni e qualsivoglia curiosità in chi fa una domanda o in un trattato che scrive.

Esauriente ed esaustivo si riferiscono sempre a qualcosa di prodotto, un libro, un trattato, una risposta. Ma una persona può essere meticolosa anche per esempio se mette in ordine di colore le scatolette nell'armadio o le lenzuola, può essere minuziosa se raccoglie tutti i fiorellini anche i più piccoli di un prato per catalogarli. Una persona minuziosa può anche essere una persona che non risponde affatto alle domande che gli si fanno, se ne sta zitto tutto immerso nei suoi cataloghi minuziosissimi. Non è né esauriente né tanto meno esaustivo.

Meticoloso era Manzoni che aveva di fianco alla porta di casa un termometro e una bilancia per pesare esattamente, secondo la temperatura, gli abiti che avrebbe indossato uscendo. Minuziosi erano Darwin e Kinsey, che avevano raccolto centinaia di migliaia di esemplari per verificare (o per costruire) le loro teorie.

Resta il fatto, come si era già accennato e come bene dice Dragonseven, che tutti questi aggettivi non sono qualità positive. Come tutti gli attributi che indicano esagerazione, possono essere pensati ma in genere mai rivolti a una persona direttamente, a meno che non si voglia elogiare la superiorità di una sua risposta, di una conferenza o di altro che abbia pubblicamente prodotto.


In pratica, e se vogliamo meglio precisare i sinonimi:
- esauriente = è una risposta che colma completamente la curiosità dell'interlocutore, e la persona che lo fa
. esaustivo = è la trattazione di un determinato argomento che risponde fino all'ultima briciola di domande possibili, anche non espresse, esaurisce tutti i possibili incogniti lati
- meticoloso = è una persona o un modo di fare che tiene conto di precisi criteri (diciamo, accrescitivo di metodico, che opera con metodo) di catalogazione scelti dall'agente
- minuzioso = è un metodo di osservazione, raccolta, elencazione, descrizione scelto dall'agente che tiene conto di ogni singola minuzia.

Solo i primi due rispondono alla domanda. Ma nessuno di questi risulta essere un appellativo gentile.


----------



## Anja.Ann

quasi.stellar said:


> Resta il fatto, come si era già accennato e come bene dice Dragonseven, che tutti questi aggettivi non sono qualità positive. Come tutti gli attributi che indicano esagerazione, possono essere pensati ma in genere mai rivolti a una persona direttamente, a meno che non si voglia elogiare la superiorità di una sua risposta, di una conferenza o di altro che abbia pubblicamente prodotto.



Perdonami, Quasi.stellar  ma, a mio avviso, non si può dire che “meticoloso” e “minuzioso” abbiano sempre una connotazione negativa: dipende dal contesto (sinonimi: accurato, attento, minuzioso, preciso, scrupoloso, zelante. ↑ certosino, pignolo).




quasi.stellar said:


> In pratica, e se vogliamo meglio precisare i sinonimi:
> - esauriente = è una risposta che colma completamente la curiosità dell'interlocutore, e la persona che lo fa
> . esaustivo = è la trattazione di un determinato argomento che risponde fino all'ultima briciola di domande possibili, anche non espresse, esaurisce tutti i possibili incogniti lati
> - meticoloso = è una persona o un modo di fare che tiene conto di precisi criteri (diciamo, accrescitivo di metodico, che opera con metodo) di catalogazione scelti dall'agente
> - minuzioso = è un metodo di osservazione, raccolta, elencazione, descrizione scelto dall'agente che tiene conto di ogni singola minuzia.
> 
> Solo i primi due rispondono alla domanda. Ma nessuno di questi risulta essere un appellativo gentile.



Be’, non direi che “esauriente” ed “esaustivo” esprimano valori negativi (sinonimi: completo, esaustivo. ↓esteso, soddisfacente, vasto; approfondito, dettagliato, minuzioso; convincente, persuasivo, soddisfacente)


----------



## quasi.stellar

Tutto vero quello che dici, Anja.
Però nessuno dice che queste qualità in sé costituiscano un disvalore.
Il punto è che la domanda sembrava chiedere più che il significato come rivolgersi a una persona con queste doti.


Fedee said:


> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se l'aggettivo "esaustivo" può essere rivolto ad una persona (ad esempio, "un soggetto esaustivo") e, se sì, il suo significato e il contesto nel quale applicare questa forma?


Come percepito anche da Dragonseven, appellare una persona con questi aggettivi può risultare poco gentile.


dragonseven said:


> Però fai attenzione, poiché in base al contesto questi lemmi potrebbero apparire al ricevente il contrario da indicanti virtù; quindi, se questa dovesse essere la tua volontà, in caso di incertezza e di fraintendimenti, suggerisco di aggiungere in inciso “in senso buono”.


----------



## Anja.Ann

quasi.stellar said:


> Però nessuno dice che queste qualità in sé costituiscano un disvalore.



Ciao, Quasi.stellar  

In tal caso, temo di avere frainteso le tue precedenti affermazioni: 



quasi.stellar said:


> ... tutti questi aggettivi non sono qualità positive.





quasi.stellar said:


> ... Ma nessuno di questi risulta essere un appellativo gentile.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Infatti  
Il significato di quello che è stato detto è che queste qualità in sé non sono un disvalore o per lo meno non sempre. Uno scrittore scientifico esaustivo è un buono scienziato e nella sua materia un buono scrittore. Uno studioso puntiglioso farà bene i suoi studi e le sue ricerche. Si tratta di qualità che in genere portano a buoni risultati.

Il punto è che non puoi presentare ad altri una persona dicendo "Sai, è una persona pignola!" È evidente, almeno secondo me, che questa persona si offenderebbe. Non sono cose che si dicono direttamente. Si può ad esempio scrivere, commentando un trattato, che "si tratta di un'opera esauriente ed esaustiva" oppure "l'autore ha trattato l'argomento in maniera esaustiva e addirittura pignola".
Il contesto significa tutto: si tratta di appellativi che puoi attribuire all'opera ma se li attribuisci a una persona appaiono poco gentili, aumentano il valore di un prodotto ma diminuiscono il valore di una persona.

A nessuno piacerebbe essere ritenuto pignolo. E così nessuno vorrebbe avere accanto una persona meticolosa, in genere noiosa per bene che vada e altrimenti addirittura molesta.
Quindi presentarlo così non è gentile e non piacerebbe a nessuno.



(esaustivo non può essere mai riferito a una persona ma solo a un suo prodotto, un corso, un trattato o cose simili)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Be', Quasi.stellar, se tu volessi (ri)leggere la mia risposta #5 risulta, credo, abbastanza chiaro il mio parere sull'uso di "esaustivo" o "esauriente":



> Per tornare alla domanda di Fedee _"... esaustivo può essere rivolto ad una persona (ad esempio, "un soggetto esaustivo")?"_ personalmente, rispondo no.
> ... Si può qualificare una persona, in generale, come affidabile o superficiale, concreta o sognatrice, ma non direi che una persona si possa qualificare, in generale, come esauriente:
> - Ti presento Pincopallina. E' (una persona) affidabile.
> - Ti presento Pincopallina. E' (una persona) esauriente.


 
Non stiamo, peraltro, considerando l'aggettivo "pignolo". 
Secondo me, sarebbe bastato dire che, come sempre, è il contesto che fa la differenza, anziché usare affermazioni che possono risultare perentorie (come quelle che ho quotato poco sopra).


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> .... esauriente" significa "che tratta a fondo un determinato argomento" e, di conseguenza, secondo me, una persona non può essere "genericamente" esauriente (o esaustiva), ma può esserlo solo "circostanziatamente", cioè se sta trattando o ha trattato un preciso argomento ... in modo completo e soddisfacente: "sei stato esauriente" sottintende (nella trattazione di un dato argomento/nell'esposizione di un determinato tema).


Ciao Anna (come stai?) . Sono pienamente d'accordo. Penso che tu (forse spontaneamente ma) non a caso abbia scritto "sei stato esauriente" e non "sei esauriente". In questo caso il passato, come esempio,  dimostra meglio la "circostanzialità", cioè il fatto che la stessa persona può essere occasionalmente esauriente ma  anche non esauriente in altri casi.

Non è che qui si tratta di una certa sorta di _metafora _(o qualcosa del genere - non so se _metafora _sia il termine giusto)?

Per spiegarmi meglio: se per esempio diciamo che "il prof. Pinco Pallinetti oggi è stato esauriente", praticamente esprimiamo l'idea che "quello che il prof. Pinco Pallinetti  ci ha detto oggi, è stato esauriente". Mi pare un po' simile a dire "leggo Dante". Non è la stessa cosa, lo so, ma anche in questo caso, non è il proprio Dante che lo leggo, ovviamente, invece leggo le sue opere o qualche suo libro. Il comun denominatore sarebbe che una certa caratteristica viene "trasferita" dal prodotto all'autore/persona: nel primo caso si tratta di "esauribilità" e nel mio esempio con Dante, della "leggibilità". Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis caro 

Penso, innanzitutto, che la tua sensibilità linguistica (e mi riferisco, peraltro, alla lingua italiana) sia straordinaria. Di fatto, “esauriente”, oltre che aggettivo, è anche participio presente del verbo “esaurire” (terminare, finire)  e, infatti, detto di argomento, materia, relazione, ecc., significa “trattarne *compiutamente* in ogni particolare” (cioè, trattarne in modo *compiuto*: *concluso, finito, intero, terminato, ultimato*). Per questo motivo credo non sia “tecnicamente”  (  )  corretto dire ad una persona “sei esauriente” perché il presente indica che la "circostanza" (trattazione dell’argomento) è in corso (la trattazione non è esaurita/non è terminata/non è finita). Si può, invece, dire ad una persona “sei stato esauriente” perché il passato indica che la trattazione è stata esaurita/è terminata/è finita.

Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda sulla metafora, sono d’accordo in relazione a “leggo Dante”: direi che si tratta di metonimia (figura retorica mediante la quale un elemento non viene indicato con il suo proprio nome, ma con il nome di un altro elemento che ne è in rapporto significativo di contiguità o logico: in questo caso "l’autore" indica "l'opera").

Nel caso di “esauriente”, non vedrei figure retoriche: “Oggi il professore è stato esauriente.” = “Oggi il professore ha trattato compiutamente l’argomento”, (ho usato l’articolo per determinare l’argomento in quanto è sottinteso che parlante e interlocutore conoscono la "circostanza").

Credo, comunque, di capire cosa intendi dire: “esauriente” è riferito *soprattutto* a “discorso”, “tema”, “risposta”  ecc. “Soprattutto”, però, non esclude in assoluto un soggetto umano, secondo me.


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... Penso, innanzitutto, che la tua sensibilità linguistica ...


Grazie, cara . Io invece voglio dirti che le tue spiegazioni sono ammirabilmente ben formulate e precise, e nello stesso tempo perfettamente comprensibili. Insomma (contraddicendo all'uso circostanziale della parola):  _sei_ una persona _esaurientissima _.





> Credo, comunque, di capire cosa intendi dire: “esauriente” è riferito *soprattutto* a “discorso”, “tema”, “risposta”  ecc. “Soprattutto”, però, non esclude in assoluto un soggetto umano, secondo me.


Sì, hai ragione (secondo me). Infine mi pare che non ci sia discordia tra i discutenti per quanto riguarda la  percezione/comprensione del termine _esauriente_. E' piuttosto difficile definire o categorizzare questo tipo di parole/espressioni in modo semplice ... (per cui il mio tentativo con qualche figura retorica ).


----------

